# Need help for my project using Java Programming



## pritzdj (Oct 30, 2006)

I m a student, i need a help for my Annual project work using a java program....
i designed couple of projects but these r not running properly.....

Anyone plz help me out and suggesting me some of the programs.......

ASAP


----------



## aakash_mishra (Oct 30, 2006)

In which class are you


----------



## shaunak (Oct 30, 2006)

Do you need ideas or help with code?
If you need coding help, then Please post you existing codes. [dont worry no one will steal it!]


----------



## neerajvohra (Oct 30, 2006)

well if ur looking for projects 
refer this site..its worth it !
*www.planet-source-code.com/vb/default.asp?lngWId=2#categories


----------



## pritzdj (Nov 1, 2006)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> well if ur looking for projects
> refer this site..its worth it !
> *www.planet-source-code.com/vb/default.asp?lngWId=2#categories



Thanx.......
__________


			
				aakash_mishra said:
			
		

> In which class are you




Im doing my 3rd sem of my degree in BSc (Comp)


----------



## nikhil ramteke (Feb 21, 2007)

so sir,which type of problem r u facing? if souce codes problem then go to 
www.programmersheaven.com u will b getting lots of source codes there of various language......if problem of javac then u willl have to specify the classpath form properties of my computer.......first of all describe ur problem properly.......


----------



## doom6969 (Apr 28, 2009)

help me oon java 

Write a program that prompts for and stores an arbitrary range of integers in an array (e.g. ask the user how many values they want to store -- must be a minimum of three).  Once the array is loaded with the values entered by the user, display the following using code to retrieve the values from the array itself.  Be sure all output is labeled appropriately.
- Each array element
- Each array element raised to the power of three 
- The total sum of all array elements
- The average based on the sum of all values entered in the array


----------

